# Menez: "a fine stagione vado via"



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Marzo 2014)

Menez annuncia l'addio al club parigino: "Qui è finita, non abbiamo trovato nessun accordo, tra 3 mesi deciderò il mio futuro". Attualmente può già accordarsi con qualsiasi club, essendo in scadenza di contratto.


----------



## Graxx (15 Marzo 2014)

visto che prendiamo solo parametri 0 questo non mi dispiacerebbe affatto...ah dimenticavo...galliani...


----------



## Dexter (15 Marzo 2014)

Salta l'uomo quindi non fa per noi


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2014)

A mio parere piuttosto di spendere 7 mln per Taarabt meglio prendere questo a zero.

Come preferisco a 0 Alex piuttosto di Rami.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A mio parere piuttosto di spendere 7 mln per Taarabt meglio prendere questo a zero.
> 
> Come preferisco a 0 Alex piuttosto di Rami.


Concordo... soprattutto al posto di Taarabt andrebbe benone. 

Bisogna risparmiare il più possibile, Alex + Menez andrebbero bene se poi i 14 mln destinati alla coppia Rami-Taarabt venissero investiti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A mio parere piuttosto di spendere 7 mln per Taarabt meglio prendere questo a zero.



entrambi non è meglio?? lui Menez dietro a El Shaarawy con Taarabt trequartista oppure a destra


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2014)

Una buona occasione di mercato.

El Shaarawy, Menez, Taarabt, Kakà, Honda

via Birsa e Robinho, Saponara a Parma in prestito


----------



## hiei87 (15 Marzo 2014)

Per come siamo messi sarebbe oro, anche se è l'ennesima testa calda a cui non interessa nulla della squadra e probabilmente nemmeno della propria stessa carriera...
Con un progetto serio diffideremmo da questo tipo di giocatori, ma, essendo Galliani capace soltanto di prendere teste calde ai margini delle loro squadre o bidoni regalati dai vari presidenti amici, preferisco la prima opzione....


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> entrambi non è meglio?? lui Menez dietro a El Shaarawy con Taarabt trequartista oppure a destra



Per quanto stia facendo bene e glielo riconosco sapete non sono un suo grandissimo estimatore, per me è un giocatore alla lunga diventerebbe un peso morto come più di qualcuno c'è attualmente in rosa adesso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per quanto stia facendo bene e glielo riconosco sapete non sono un suo grandissimo estimatore, per me è un giocatore alla lunga diventerebbe un peso morto come più di qualcuno c'è attualmente in rosa adesso...



anche io ho molti dubbi su questo ragazzo però sta facendo benissimo ed è da confermare


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2014)

prima parlate male dei parametri zero e dei vecchi... ora volete menez e alex...

io prima di dire quale preferisco vorrei sapere si i soldi risparmiati prendendo il meno caro sarebbero investiti per qualcun'altro o se rimangono sul conto del presidente.

se poi guardo solo al lato sportivo vorrei taarabt + menez (perche sono convinto che cerci non arrivera mai) e preferirei alex a rami.

elsha-taarabt-menez dietro a l'unica punta sarebbe un bel trio offensivo... in fase di non possesso... beh almeno corrono tutti e tre...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2014)

Menez non mi piace, è troppo discontinuo. Però meglio un Menez volenteroso che un Robinho che cammina in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2014)

Per carità non lo voglio, ci servono giocatori continui questo qui è discontinuo a dir poco.


----------



## BB7 (15 Marzo 2014)

Giovinco 2.0


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo... soprattutto al posto di Taarabt andrebbe benone.
> 
> Bisogna risparmiare il più possibile, Alex + Menez andrebbero bene se poi i 14 mln destinati alla coppia Rami-Taarabt venissero investiti.


 [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] ma che cosa vi ha fatto Taarabt ? Senza polemica eh, voglio solo capire visto che per me ha giocato bene tutte le partite tranne quella di Martedì, dove non è stato neanche il peggiore.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2014)

mai piaciuto. 

penso vada alla juve.


----------



## O Animal (15 Marzo 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] ma che cosa vi ha fatto Taarabt ? Senza polemica eh, voglio solo capire visto che per me ha giocato bene tutte le partite tranne quella di Martedì, dove non è stato neanche il peggiore.


Perché sono pronto a scommettermi pure la casa che non esploderà mai Taarabt. Farà la fine di Robinho.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perché sono pronto a scommettermi pure la casa che non esploderà mai Taarabt. Farà la fine di Robinho.


Se Taarabt non esplode fa la fine di... Menez.


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mai piaciuto.
> 
> penso vada alla juve.



dipende da conte... e se vuole cambiare modulo...
se non cambiano modulo e inutile prendere sia cerci che menez


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se Taarabt non esplode fa la fine di... Menez.


Per Menez almeno non devi spendere 7 mln per riscattarlo ed essendo mancino a destra potrebbe giocare meglio, lasciando El Shaarawy sulla corsia sinistra. Il francese comunque ha due anni in più di Taarabt, non è che parliamo di un bollito.


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per Menez almeno non devi spendere 7 mln per riscattarlo ed essendo mancino a destra potrebbe giocare meglio



nei miei ricordi non e mancino... anche se se la cava con il sinistro.
ma potrei sbagliare... ultimamente e difficile vederlo in campo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Una buona occasione di mercato.
> 
> El Shaarawy, Menez, Taarabt, Kakà, Honda
> 
> via Birsa e Robinho, Saponara a Parma in prestito



.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perché sono pronto a scommettermi pure la casa che non esploderà mai Taarabt. Farà la fine di Robinho.



Questa è una tua impressione e va bene, non sindacalizzo, però la realtà ad oggi dice *tutt'altro*.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per Menez almeno non devi spendere 7 mln per riscattarlo ed essendo mancino a destra potrebbe giocare meglio, lasciando El Shaarawy sulla corsia sinistra. Il francese comunque ha due anni in più di Taarabt, non è che parliamo di un bollito.


Però guadagna quasi 3,5 milioni Menez


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> nei miei ricordi non e mancino... anche se se la cava con il sinistro.
> ma potrei sbagliare... ultimamente e difficile vederlo in campo.



E' destro Menez...


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> @Jino ma che cosa vi ha fatto Taarabt ? Senza polemica eh, voglio solo capire visto che per me ha giocato bene tutte le partite tranne quella di Martedì, dove non è stato neanche il peggiore.



Non m'ha fatto assolutamente nulla, ho riconosciuto che da quando è arrivato s'è comportanto bene dentro e fuori dal campo, ma che semplicemente (vado a sensazione) è un giocatore che alla lunga diventerà un peso morto di cui sarà dura liberarsi, vedi Robinho appunto. 

Ecco perchè a sto punto preferisco prendere a zero Menez che su per giu siamo li, anche se Menez è sicuramente un giocatore di altra esperienza.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non m'ha fatto assolutamente nulla, ho riconosciuto che da quando è arrivato s'è comportanto bene dentro e fuori dal campo, ma che semplicemente (vado a sensazione) è un giocatore che alla lunga diventerà un peso morto di cui sarà dura liberarsi, vedi Robinho appunto.
> 
> Ecco perchè a sto punto preferisco prendere a zero Menez che su per giu siamo li, anche se Menez è sicuramente un giocatore di altra esperienza.



Secondo me sono due giocatori in assoluto medi (Menez diciamo anche mediocre), ma nel nostro contesto abbastanza validi. SOlo che Taarabt sta dimostrando di fare talmente bene che non mi sognerei mai di sostituirlo con qualcun altro almeno per il momento. Alla lunga può diventare un peso, però questo vale anche per Menez (è quello che sta facendo ora al PSG, anche sono due valori di squadra diversi).

Poi se mi dicessero dentro Menez fuori Robinho/Birsa ci sto ovviamente, però al posto di Taarabt no.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono due giocatori in assoluto medi (Menez diciamo anche mediocre), ma nel nostro contesto abbastanza validi. SOlo che Taarabt sta dimostrando di fare talmente bene che non mi sognerei mai di sostituirlo con qualcun altro almeno per il momento. Alla lunga può diventare un peso, però questo vale anche per Menez (è quello che sta facendo ora al PSG, anche sono due valori di squadra diversi).
> 
> Poi se mi dicessero dentro Menez fuori Robinho/Birsa ci sto ovviamente, però al posto di Taarabt no.



Vale anche per Menez che però non paghi 7 mln per il riscatto. 

Rami + Taarabt a 14 mln oppure Menez e Alex a 0 scelgo i secondi.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Menez che però non paghi 7 mln per il riscatto.
> 
> Rami + Taarabt a 14 mln oppure Menez e Alex a 0 scelgo i secondi.



Beh 7 mln forse riusciamo ancora a tirarli fuori.

Rami-Alex va bene il cambio, ma Taarabt 7 milioni li sta valendo tutti per il riscatto. Poi potrebbe essere un fuoco di paglia, ma potrebbe anche non esserlo.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh 7 mln forse riusciamo ancora a tirarli fuori.
> 
> Rami-Alex va bene il cambio, ma Taarabt 7 milioni li sta valendo tutti per il riscatto. Poi *potrebbe essere un fuoco di paglia*, ma potrebbe anche non esserlo.



Essendo la mia idea non lo prenderei, easy


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Menez che però non paghi 7 mln per il riscatto.
> 
> Rami + Taarabt a 14 mln oppure Menez e Alex a 0 scelgo i secondi.



dipende troppo dello stipendio che chiedono tutti e 4.
e non bisogna nemmeno dimenticare che i primi due forse li puoi cedere... invece li ultimi due finirano la carriera al milan.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> dipende troppo dello stipendio che chiedono tutti e 4.
> e non bisogna nemmeno dimenticare che i primi due forse li puoi cedere... invece li ultimi due finirano la carriera al milan.



Ma guarda che Menez ha 26 anni, Taarabt 24. Cioè, boh...


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che Menez ha 26 anni, Taarabt 24. Cioè, boh...



ho sbagliato io... lo facevo piu vecchio... sui 29-30


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Marzo 2014)

Menez è proprio quello che NON ci serve
medicre
Discontinuo
segna pochissimo
prende 3,5 milioni di ingaggio.

Assurdo anche solo pensare ci possa servire a qualcosa


----------

